# Looks good regardless of how it performs



## LPide (Jun 16, 2018)

Someone did a mod for their mining rig. Not sure how well it mines, but it looks interesting for sure.

https://www.pcmag.com/feature/361688/the-wildest-pc-case-mods-of-computex-2018/11


----------

